# EU navigation in US car



## marc.italy (Sep 28, 2020)

hi! i have bought a US Model 3 here in Italy. anyone knows how to change navigation to Europe? i have found an info that i have to upload EU maps into cars memory. but where can i get this maps and how to install them?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I believe if you get some kind of data enabled - wifi or LTE - the maps will download by themselves based on current location.


----------

